# Spank Spike pedal bearing puller - ghetto



## HobHayward (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought replacement bearings and bushings for my spike pedals without considering how the bearings were going to come out. Turns out they're blind and you need a small blind internal bearing puller of some sort. Being lazy I was looking for alternate solutions when my friend walked in with a box of 1/2" expansion bolts for another project and they turned out to be the perfect size.



























I dropped the bolt in and cranked down on the nut to lock it in place. I used the pedal/bolt like a slide hammer in the loose vice, it came out after slamming it 5 times or so. I would suggest using a deep socket or something, but the bolts I had weren't long enough. I pressed the new bearings in with a vice and a block of wood, switching to using the spindle when the bearing was flush with the outer surface of the pedal (it goes in sub flush).

Disclaimer.. I didn't read the rebuild instructions, but as far as I can tell everything worked out fine. This is just one of those conveniently sized random objects that will do the job and is like $1 at your local hardware store.

Hope someone finds this useful.

Edit: read the directions, apparently there are left and right seal rings that come with the bearings. However, I just checked mine and the L that was supposed to be on one of them isn't there, maybe they've abandoned the directional seals? Also apparently the axles are directional? Not sure what the difference would be. Check this pdf though http://vid.artscyclery.com/pdf/Span...nual - Rebuild & Service Manual-2013-0517.pdf


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, that's a great idea for a blind bearing puller. The bolts from an expanding anchor would be useful for making a custom puller sleeve.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cool indeed.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I like simple, resourceful ideas.


----------



## fcaw11 (Feb 23, 2009)

What size is the bearing?


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Sweeeeet! I have a set of replacement bearings and was trying to figure out how to pull the old bearings from my pedals.



HobHayward said:


> I bought replacement bearings and bushings for my spike pedals without considering how the bearings were going to come out. Turns out they're blind and you need a small blind internal bearing puller of some sort. Being lazy I was looking for alternate solutions when my friend walked in with a box of 1/2" expansion bolts for another project and they turned out to be the perfect size.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Weedling (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone know the code for getting the correct bearing size?


----------

